# Puppy



## Clodagh (18 March 2017)

Puppy is here. We all have the slightly shell shocked look of people who wondr if there is an opt out clause! She is very lovely, but every time you get one you soon forget quite how much like hard work they are. And people think rescue dogs are more difficult! We haven't yet had an accident in the house, and she had never set foot outside until yesterday when we got home with her. (Our dedication rather than her intelligence).
I can't post a photo as my broadband is not up to photobucket at the moment. I will try again later, she has huge ears and a long tail. The two adult labradors are in a state of high dudgeon, poor things.


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2017)




----------



## EllenJay (18 March 2017)

Too cute xx


----------



## asterope (18 March 2017)

She's gorgeous! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## EventingMum (18 March 2017)

OMG she is gorgeous, I just want to cuddle her!


----------



## JennBags (18 March 2017)

Omg gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!  What is she?

I'd never had a puppy before Wolfie so had no idea how much hard work they are!  Definitely worth it though.


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2017)

She is a labrador, called Penny. She is seriously cute, a huge timewaster!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 March 2017)

Aww, absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 March 2017)

beautiful  they are quite full on, especially at first but such fun though


----------



## PorkChop (18 March 2017)

Gorgeous


----------



## wren123 (18 March 2017)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 March 2017)

lovely pup,  have fun!!!!!!


----------



## Sprout (18 March 2017)

Oh she is GORGEOUS,  
I have had my Great Swiss Mountain dog puppy for 2 months now ..... my Border Collie and I are still in shock,  and exhausted, but she is definitely worth it.


----------



## meesha (18 March 2017)

Ooohhh i want one, too cute!


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			beautiful  they are quite full on, especially at first but such fun though 

Click to expand...

She has been asleep for an hour now, through the Rugby, luckily not a match we are too bothered about so no shouting.


----------



## Kaylum (18 March 2017)

Love her they certainly keep you busy x


----------



## Chiffy (18 March 2017)

Aw, super cute pup. The time seems to have gone quickly since you chose her. 
Good luck with puppyhood, they change and grow so fast.
I remember one pup I had and the older dogs hid from her or sat behind my chair for a few days!


----------



## Moobli (18 March 2017)

She is beautiful!  The funny thing about puppies is you plan for them, you look forward to bringing them home and the minute you get them home you wonder what the hell you have done   Thankfully that feeling quickly passes (well in a week or three)   Enjoy her.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 March 2017)

Clodagh said:



			She has been asleep for an hour now, through the Rugby, luckily not a match we are too bothered about so no shouting. 

Click to expand...

see thats the thing-at least she is sleeping now, wait until she's 10 months old


----------



## silv (18 March 2017)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Amymay (18 March 2017)

Adorable &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Nicnac (18 March 2017)

Oh my word she is gorgeous.  Those eyes :biggrin4:


----------



## WandaMare (18 March 2017)

She's gorgeous, v cute little face


----------



## Goldenstar (18 March 2017)

Omg she's so lovely I feel tearful .


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 March 2017)

ahhhh noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 March 2017)

She deserves a cuddle, she needs a cuddle, and a kiss


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 March 2017)

She is ridiculously cute!


----------



## {97702} (18 March 2017)

Such a little sweetie    

I don't envy you in the least mind you, rescues are so much easier than puppies


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			She is beautiful!  The funny thing about puppies is you plan for them, you look forward to bringing them home and the minute you get them home you wonder what the hell you have done   Thankfully that feeling quickly passes (well in a week or three)   Enjoy her.
		
Click to expand...

Once you can do brain stuff and wear them out they are ok. Older labs are now both in hiding and terror has taken over the sitting room.


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2017)

Lévrier;13510621 said:
			
		


			Such a little sweetie    

I don't envy you in the least mind you, rescues are so much easier than puppies 

Click to expand...

They are! We never had puppies until we wanted working labs, before that it was always adults, so much easier!


----------



## Fiona (18 March 2017)

She's gorgeous. ..

Best of luck with the next few weeks,    remember it well from last year. 

Fiona


----------



## Clodagh (19 March 2017)

She is the oldest I have ever had a puppy, at 8 weeks to the day, and I must admit I would have preferred 7 weeks like the ones I have had in the past. That was before, she is so much easier, still no accidents in the house, she has settled well and is happy to go in her prison (well, maybe not happy but just lies down and goes to sleep) and silent all night.
Maybe we will keep her!


----------



## Thistle (19 March 2017)

Clodagh said:



			She is the oldest I have ever had a puppy, at 8 weeks to the day, and I must admit I would have preferred 7 weeks like the ones I have had in the past. That was before, she is so much easier, still no accidents in the house, she has settled well and is happy to go in her prison (well, maybe not happy but just lies down and goes to sleep) and silent all night.
Maybe we will keep her!
		
Click to expand...

Honeymoon period!

Toast has taken to gardening, I've had 4 days away, housesitter not quite as vigilant as me, she has other stuff to do too, my garden is full of holes!

Local daffodil festival has a gundog fun scurry today so shall take both the boys out for a trip later where they can suitably embarrass me and pretend they have never been trained!


----------



## SpringArising (19 March 2017)

Oh she is SO sweet. I want to gently squish her. 

In many ways I think a puppy must be easier than a rescue - at least that's how I've felt since getting mine home! He isn't housetrained and is a huge ball of energy, so it's like having a puppy - you just have double to amount of wee and $hit to clear up when they have an accident!


----------



## TGM (19 March 2017)

Absolutely adorable!  I agree you do forget how much work a puppy is if you do them properly, but they are totally worth it in the long run!


----------



## Clodagh (19 March 2017)

TGM said:



			Absolutely adorable!  I agree you do forget how much work a puppy is if you do them properly, but they are totally worth it in the long run!
		
Click to expand...

We are going for short term pain here, for hopefully long term gain. I don't mind putting her in the cage at night and to eat and so on, but not every time I want to pop out to do something. We got her on Friday so I could spend 3 days solidly with her, I am back at work tomorrow and bad timing they are drilling today so juggling starts then. I only work part time and OH can come in to have lunch so is not the end of the world.


----------



## Clodagh (19 March 2017)

Thistle said:



			Honeymoon period!

Toast has taken to gardening, I've had 4 days away, housesitter not quite as vigilant as me, she has other stuff to do too, my garden is full of holes!

Local daffodil festival has a gundog fun scurry today so shall take both the boys out for a trip later where they can suitably embarrass me and pretend they have never been trained!
		
Click to expand...


Have fun, we will need an update later.
Tawny spends her life digging up mole hills, P gets very cross when she does it on the lawn. sometimes she even catches the mole though, so it can be quite useful.


----------



## Fidgety (19 March 2017)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## SpringArising (2 April 2017)

Clodagh I have yet to receive her in the post :confused3:


----------



## Fanatical (2 April 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			She is beautiful!  The funny thing about puppies is you plan for them, you look forward to bringing them home and the minute you get them home you wonder what the hell you have done   Thankfully that feeling quickly passes (well in a week or three)   Enjoy her.
		
Click to expand...


A week or three?! Lol My lab pup is now 9 months and we are just about starting to get some form of life back. Hahaha ;-)
Love him to bits and wouldn't change anything about him. 

She looks gorgeous - enjoy!!


----------



## Moobli (6 April 2017)

How are you getting on with her now? Updates please


----------



## Clodagh (6 April 2017)

Never again! Puppies are really not much fun. She is a little dear and luckily Tawny plays with her for hours but you can never get anything done. I am definately wishing her childhood away. 
Photobucket is too slow on our broadband for me to upload a recent photo, but she is growing like a weed. Great weather for puppies.


----------



## Chiffy (6 April 2017)

I agree Clodagh, puppies are cute and funny but dogs are the best. However as I am sure you know, the more you put in to the pup and teach your way of life, the better dog you get. Good luck, hang on in there!


----------



## Clodagh (6 April 2017)

She is honestly as easy as a puppy can be, she is house trained, asks to go out when she needs to. Her recall is good, unless she is eating something disgusting and she sits and stays.
I feel mean moaning about her!


----------



## Moobli (7 April 2017)

I do adore puppies but they are such hard work - even the easiest ones!


----------



## Clodagh (7 April 2017)

Are yours kennelled WGSD? I do think that would be easier, we have kennels here she could go in during the day but I am so paranoid about theft and that little face, it is bad enough when I shut her in her indoor prison for the night.


----------



## Moobli (7 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Are yours kennelled WGSD? I do think that would be easier, we have kennels here she could go in during the day but I am so paranoid about theft and that little face, it is bad enough when I shut her in her indoor prison for the night.
		
Click to expand...

The working dogs are kennelled, but pups get to live in the house for the first six months or so.


----------



## Clodagh (7 April 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			The working dogs are kennelled, but pups get to live in the house for the first six months or so.
		
Click to expand...

Gppd idea, I imagine it is harder to get a bond with a kennelled pup.


----------



## Moobli (10 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Gppd idea, I imagine it is harder to get a bond with a kennelled pup.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we almost always have pups in the house initially to learn their character and bond with them.  I am sure it is perfectly possible to bond with a kennelled pup too - especially when you introduce work to a work-driven dog, but we just like doing it this way as you really get to know your pup's personality.


----------



## Clodagh (13 April 2017)

She is lovely and the worst is over now. She is sparko now having been helping me do the chickens this afternoon, she is lovely when sleeping.


----------



## Thistle (13 April 2017)

I must come and visit soon before she is too grown up.


----------



## Clodagh (13 April 2017)

You must. I work Mon -Thurs, around that would be great to see you.


----------



## Thistle (14 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			You must. I work Mon -Thurs, around that would be great to see you.
		
Click to expand...


So a Fri or weekend then!

Are you going to Anglian Game fair at Thetford next weekend?


----------



## Clodagh (14 April 2017)

Will message you.


----------



## PucciNPoni (14 April 2017)

OMG I was so not prepared for the cuteness of that photo! <3

what a lovely pup   - best wishes for your new baba!


----------



## Clodagh (14 April 2017)

Is there any way other than photobucket to put pics on here? My puter is just too slow even to load PB! If I share pics from FB does that work, or can everyone then see all (I am a technonumpty. )


----------



## Clodagh (14 April 2017)

One more PB try. Her yesterday, she has grown loads.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 April 2017)

wow she really has! what a poppet


----------



## Goldenstar (15 April 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I do adore puppies but they are such hard work - even the easiest ones!
		
Click to expand...

They are hard work and if you don't have loads of dogs you forget by the time you get the next one .
But I love everything about dogs except picking up poo and the hair in the house my 'puppy ' is two next month and I loved every thing about watching him grow up apart from when he ate my OH's new leather chair .


----------



## Goldenstar (15 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			One more PB try. Her yesterday, she has grown loads.





Click to expand...

Aw she's great .


----------



## Clodagh (15 April 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			They are hard work and if you don't have loads of dogs you forget by the time you get the next one .
But I love everything about dogs except picking up poo and the hair in the house my 'puppy ' is two next month and I loved every thing about watching him grow up apart from when he ate my OH's new leather chair .
		
Click to expand...

That is the trouble, you need time to forget. I really wanted another pup from Tawny's mum but she then didn't have a litter. She is now hopefully having one next year, which means only 18 months between pups (hers will be late summer), which doesn't give OH time to get over it. And late summer he lives on his tractor and I will be a single parent who works. Difficult!


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 April 2017)

wow, she has grown alot...still very sweet....


----------



## Clodagh (15 April 2017)

Broadband just had a rush of blood to the head!


----------



## Moobli (15 April 2017)

I love her expression.  She's gorgeous.  From the most recent photo, it looks as though she can look after herself too


----------



## Clodagh (15 April 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I love her expression.  She's gorgeous.  From the most recent photo, it looks as though she can look after herself too 

Click to expand...

That is playing, BTW, although Tawny does look a bit fearsome. 
I really want to get a photo of when she has found something and brings it to me, that look of glee and pleasure they get, where all the working instinct kicks in. I daresay the same as when a collie pup sees a sheep for the first time!


----------

